# Playing around with stitches



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I was playing around with two colors of cotton yarn today, holding one strand in each hand while knitting, and this is what I came up with. A washcloth. I like them oversized, since cotton shrinks when washed and dried in the machines.

The stitch pattern/colors are reversed on the other side.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, that is very nice.


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't for the life of me understand how to do this.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Looks like a form of double knitting. Anyone know if it is?

Really really nice!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

some brioche stitches look like this


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it! please explain how you did it....


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

It's much easier than it looks.

First, I cast on 60 stitches in the blue, then I slipped the first stitch, and knit across in the blue.

The second row, I slipped the first stitch, which was the blue, then added on the white and purled one.

The second row was all blue was knitted, all white was purled. I held the blue in my right hand and 'threw' the yarn, and held the white in my left hand and purled it Continental style.

So blue knit, white purl, blue knit, white purl, all the way to the end.

The next row, I slipped the first blue and the first white stitch together purlwise, and then the white was the first color, and the blue the second.

Whichever color is first on your needle is the color you knit, and the other color you purl. Knit white, purl blue, knit white, purl blue, all the way across.

Next row again slipped first two stitches purlwise, then blue was the first color, so it was knit, and white was purled..and so on until I had almost the exact square, then I knit 1 row of blue, then bound off.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great and I'll bet makes a very nice, substantial cloth. I may even have to struggle through the Continental purl!!! I would really like to make this.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> It's much easier than it looks.
> 
> First, I cast on 60 stitches in the blue, then I slipped the first stitch, and knit across in the blue.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Trying to get my head around hold the different strands in each hand bit. But its lovely and very clever effect.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Neat. I love your dishcloth. I printed the pattern to try if I can get my head arouond it. Your instructions look very clear. Thanks for the pictures they will help.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very COOL


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

After I went to bed last night, I realized that I forgot to mention, when you add on the white, you will purl one with the white, knit one with the blue, purl one with the white. 

My original instructions might confuse someone, since I said you will purl all the white. Since there wasn't already white on row 1, you have to purl white into every other blue knit from row one. You will knit one blue, then purl one using the white yarn, etc.

I am sure everyone would figure it out, but wanted to make mention of it.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks great and I'll bet makes a very nice, substantial cloth. I may even have to struggle through the Continental purl!!! I would really like to make this.


Honestly, Continental knit and purl is super easy once you get the hang of it. I always knit Continental. Well, until this cloth, which obviously I had to do both Continental and throwing since I had to hold a strand of yarn in each hand.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love playing with stitches. I will sometimes, especially with new yarn, just start knitting, trying new patterns, new stitches, combos of stitches, changing colors, etc. Then I keep that piece that I just knitted and look at it to get new texture designs for new patterns I create. Are we supposed to be having this much fun?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very very nice and will also make a great blanket


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I love playing with stitches. I will sometimes, especially with new yarn, just start knitting, trying new patterns, new stitches, combos of stitches, changing colors, etc. Then I keep that piece that I just knitted and look at it to get new texture designs for new patterns I create. Are we supposed to be having this much fun?


you betcha, fun is the rule of the day or days


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Katsch said:


> very very nice and will also make a great blanket


Thank you, and as while I was working on the cloth, I was already thinking about how cool a blanket would be in this stitch, and using 2 colors for awhile, then removing one color and adding a third color for awhile, then removing the first color and adding a fourth, and so on, so it would gradually change from one color to the next.

I think I will work on it!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

It is very pretty.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a great idea. Think I'll be doing one out of old yarn for a beach blanket this summer, we'll see


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

patty1 said:


> What a great idea. Think I'll be doing one out of old yarn for a beach blanket this summer, we'll see


Good idea! It's a nice tight stitch pattern, so should work really well for a beach blanket.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a very interesting pattern and variations. Did you write down how you did it?


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

moonsib said:


> That's a very interesting pattern and variations. Did you write down how you did it?


Why yes, yes I did! :-D

It's above in this same topic.

Sorry, had to mess with you. :wink:


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Love it! The colors look perfect for a kitchen too I think. crisp and clean!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love it. I was going to as how you did it but see it is already posted. Think I'll give this a try. I like over sized wash cloths too.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, aren't you the clever one! Very nice.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice and very talented, love it.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice work!!!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments! I can't wait to get started on another project using this stitch.

It lines up so nice and straight on the edges, and it's a good tight stitch, so would be perfect for placemats or coasters...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, I like it a lot. It has a Colonial homespun look. It's bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like double knitting and it came out so nice. I think I'll try your pattern.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

What fun!!!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I played around with this some more today, this time using acrylic worsted weight yarn in my daughter's 3 favorite colors, and US size 8 needles.

Since I have never seen this stitch anywhere, I am going to give it a name. If it's already somewhere out there in the world (and it probably is; there's only so many ways you can knit something!), then it will just have two or more names.

I am calling it the *Stained Glass Box* stitch.

The color which looks dark blue in the picture is actually a deep purple. It just didn't photograph well.

As you can see, since it was just a swatch, I didn't bother weaving in my ends or anything.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Sounds like double knitting and it came out so nice. I think I'll try your pattern.


I does sounds like double knitting, but it really isn't. The main color on the opposite side is actually kind of 'between' the stitches of the main color from the front side, if that makes sense. Almost like 1 1/2 knitting, rather than actual double knitting.

It isn't exactly opposite on the other side. More of a shift over than anything else.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's so darn clever. Can you share the stitch instructions with us? Makes a wonderful dishcloth. So nice that the colors are reversed on each side.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

That is so clever, Stained Glass Box Stitch. I'm certainly going to try it, love the way it looks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> That's so darn clever. Can you share the stitch instructions with us? Makes a wonderful dishcloth. So nice that the colors are reversed on each side.


Please read the first page. The directions are there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice design AvonelleRed..
I like it...just trying to wrap my brain around it lol
Maybe I could do it if it was spelled out row by row? lol


Thanks for posting.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm impressed with something you just did on your own. Very talented.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovel stitches.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

If I can figure this out it would make a pretty scarf. I can knit continental, but purling is another matter.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess I'm dense - I don't understand the above directions, especially with the correction.


AvonelleRed said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > That's so darn clever. Can you share the stitch instructions with us? Makes a wonderful dishcloth. So nice that the colors are reversed on each side.
> ...


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I might have to just take pictures as I knit one, and make a pdf. I will see if I can do it.

It's really super simple IF you can hold one strand in one hand, and one strand in the other.

On the first row where I use both colors, I hold the first color (main color) wrapped around the middle finger of my right hand. I hold the secondary color wrapped around the index finger of my left hand.

I use the main color to knit one, then I bring the secondary color to the front and use it to purl one into the main color foundation row. I now have one main color knit stitch, and one secondary color purl stitch. Then I switch back to knitting one with the main color, then bring the secondary color to the front and purl one. I keep trading off, knit one in main, purl one in secondary, all the way to the end.

On the next row, you will notice, now the two colors are reversed, with the secondary color being the first color on the needle, and the main color being the second color on the needle. I slip the first two stitches off purlwise together. 

ALL rows, you will always knit the first color, regardless of which color it is, and purl the second color on the needle. On this second row, you will therefore be knitting the secondary color, and bringing the main color to the front and purling with the main color. You will always knit or purl into the same color except on the first row, where you will be knitting and purling both into the main color foundation row.

First row after foundation row, using the blue and white as an example: *K1 blue, P1 white; repeat after * all the way across.

Second row: Slip both a white stitch and a blue stitch off TOGETHER purlwise, then *K1 white, P1 blue; repeat after * all the way across.

Third row: Slip both a blue stitch and a white stitch off TOGETHER purlwise, then *K1 blue, P1 white; repeat after * all the way across.

Fourth row: repeat second row

Fifth row: repeat third row

Keep doing this until you want to bind off. You can either bind off using both colors in pattern, or knit one solid colored row and bind off in that color, but you will want to go down a size or two in needles, or do a sewn bind-off, or it might be too loose-looking.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh AvonelleRed...
A PDF pattern with pictures would be AWESOME..
If I weren't so busy/ aka lazy LOL...I would write it down row by [email protected] me..
You are such a wonderful creative person.



AvonelleRed said:


> I might have to just take pictures as I knit one, and make a pdf. I will see if I can do it.
> 
> It's really super simple IF you can hold one strand in one hand, and one strand in the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Really nice job! I like how it came out.

Anita


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't you just love to use your imagination? I've copied your instructions and I have a lot of cotton yarn that aren't full skeins...a great way to use these. Wonderful for gifts to seniors in assisted living facilities.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Don't you just love to use your imagination? I've copied your instructions and I have a lot of cotton yarn that aren't full skeins...a great way to use these. Wonderful for gifts to seniors in assisted living facilities.


Yes! It's so much fun to just start knitting without a pattern, and see where it takes you.

Last night, I started a potholder using the blue and white and this stitch pattern. Might as well have one or two to match the dishcloth! This stitch would also make a nice dishtowel, since it's so thick and tightly knitted.


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

What a neat discovery! I may have to find the courage to make it, it looks so great!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Fanika said:


> What a neat discovery! I may have to find the courage to make it, it looks so great!


Thank you! I just finished making a matching potholder last night. It's fun once you get going (at least to me!).


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oh AvonelleRed...
> A PDF pattern with pictures would be AWESOME..
> If I weren't so busy/ aka lazy LOL...I would write it down row by [email protected] me..
> You are such a wonderful creative person.
> ...


Sorry Camilla, I haven't yet figured out how to take photos while using both my hands for the knitting...so no pdf yet. I may have to get one of my kids to take the pictures for me when they have some free time.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Would love to make a hat using this beautiful stitch to use up my stash of yarn. I do all my hats on circular needles so they are seamless. I've been trying to figure out how to do this stitch in the round. I haven't had any luck figuring it out. Perhaps someone at KP can or has already figured it out. I have figured out how to do another stitch in the round, the double moss stitch. I'm making hats for our Christmas Tree in our mall to give hats to keep heads warm this coming winter.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

AvonelleRed, this is such a clever stitch pattern, thank you for explaining it so well to us. I can't continential purl though, can barely continential knit. I have copied your instructions so I can practice though. Maybe I can figure out the purling with more practice! Let us know if you ever do put together a pdf on this stitch!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> AvonelleRed, this is such a clever stitch pattern, thank you for explaining it so well to us. I can't continential purl though, can barely continential knit. I have copied your instructions so I can practice though. Maybe I can figure out the purling with more practice! Let us know if you ever do put together a pdf on this stitch!


Thank you.

I bet you can learn to purl continental if you put your mind to it. It's actually quite easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

AvonelleRed said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > AvonelleRed, this is such a clever stitch pattern, thank you for explaining it so well to us. I can't continential purl though, can barely continential knit. I have copied your instructions so I can practice though. Maybe I can figure out the purling with more practice! Let us know if you ever do put together a pdf on this stitch!
> ...


I'll keep practicing. I watch a lot of YouTube videos on continental knitting and keep needles and yarn next to my computer to use while practicing. I just can't seem to get the hang of tensioning the yarn with my left hand.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

What I do is wrap it twice around my index finger. This gives me the tension I need.

If you crochet at all, just hold the yarn as you would when crocheting. That's what I do.


----------

